# Bubble????



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Up till now I've always felt I had a pretty good eye for leveling my bow, however practicing at 100 yds has shed new light to my abilities. No, my intent isn't to take an unethical long distance shot, it's all about practice, you know the drill. Besides, it's alot of fun setting up the scope and launching the hail-marry's to check out my field tip and broadhead consistency at long distances. I've found that without the bubble I tend to cant my bow to the right just a bit which at 100 yds will place my arrow approx 16 inches to the right. It'll be bubbles up from now on for me, just hope I can remember to use it when the time comes. I'd be interested to know how many of you actually use your bubbles in the field in the heat of the moment. skeet.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I use the bubble all the time. The more you use it. It just come to you and you dont really know that you are checking it.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

you absolutely need to use your bubble...go shoot on the side of a hill and you'll realize how much you need it. you should make sure your sight is level before you even settle in with your yardage pin.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Somebody just came out with a "retina dot" sight... There's about a 1/4 inch hole with a black dot in the middle of a day glow circle right at the top of the sight pin housing. Cant your bow or tork your hand slightly off center and the black dot wanders over and touches the side of the circle. it looked like a better way to keep level than a bubble and it was right in line with your sight pins.


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

Tex, those have been around for a long time. The original that I know of was a Timberline NoPeep. You could mount them in quite a few positions around the sight. They don't show level at all, just orientation of the eye to sight line vs. nock to sight line.

A level is super important as your left and right can be as much as 6" off at 30 yards depending on the angle. As Stablebuck said above. Just go shoot on a 45 degree side hill or in some trees that lean out of a hill a bit 

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

No, this thing was brand new. It acted the same way as a bubble but was in direct line with your eye looking at the sight window.

Here ya go. http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/store ... 00_450-3-0


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Tex, I guess I expected more from you, was sure your humor would get the best of you on this one. o-||


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

Tex, that's just a small diameter NoPeep stuffed in the top of the sight ring. The actual bubble is on the bottom. Pretty interesting sight if you're into all those bells and whistles 

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Bubble? Hey TEX-O-BOB, what's this bubbly thingy they talk about? Will I need to put one on my longbow if I'm shooting clear out to 30 yards?


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Here we go... o-|| o-||


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

OK, I guess the retina lock feature helps you to keep from torquing your bow hand left or right and the level bubble keeps you from letting the bow tip left or right. Got it. 

NO, don't worry Longbow, you'll be ok.  Hope I didn't make you panic or anything. :mrgreen:


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

There you go Tex 

It's actually a very cool training tool to keep from torquing your bow. It's impossible to see in the heat of the moment if you ask me though. Even in perfect tournament conditions it's too far out of the line of sight to the pin and they are incredibly sensitive causing tension in your shot not knowing if you have it right or not. Your eye dancing back and forth between the pin, target and retina lock drives you crazy.

Just try one on your recurve some time. The slightest change in finger tension and the dot goes all the way out of the ring. If they could figure out how to make it a halo around your pin it would be incredible. Then when you got the "green" light of everything lined up you'd be spot on every shot 

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I have watched archery evolve over the last 40 years and it really is amazing what they've done with our equipment. Even the traditional bows I shoot are made nowadays on CNC machines and matched perfectly every time to the archers specs. Technology is a wonderful thing but it can also be a crutch. Like you said, having to keep an eye on the level bubble, retina thingy, your sight pin, and the target all at once could end up being reason for a big drinking problem... :shock: 

Before long I have no doubt that there will be some sort of radar lock device just like the ones used on fighter jets in Top Gun. "He's to close for missiles Goose, I'm switching to guns."  

He's to close for carbon, I'm switching to wood... :lol:


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

So let me throw this out there, how about a sight that instead of pins and a bubble, uses a highly accurate bubble that can multitask for horizontal and verticle shot placement. We used to use levels that would detect a .002 tolerance, why not incorporate that type of technology into a site? It'd probably require a circular glass of such. Skeet.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Invent it dude! Submit your idea, get it patented and make a million!


----------

